

Uber now 5th largest "employer" in Bay Area with 20,000 jobs - jtzhou
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-among-region-s-biggest-employers-but-6199850.php

======
erkose
It would be nice to know the breakdown by weekly hours. I suspect this number
is just registered drivers.

